# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  قبول نشدن در پیش دانشگاهی

## dream2016

سلام به دوستان عزیزم 
امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
راستش من به یه بد بختی گرفتار شدم
کمک میخوام ازتون

ببینید دوستان من درست توی امتحانات نهایی مریض شدم ، متاسفانه دچار یک سینوس پایلونیدال در بدنم شدم

حتی از دردش نمیتونستم بخوابم ، چه برسه به نشستن سر جلسه امتحان نهایی

متاسفانه به این علت من در امتحان نهایی دیفرانسیل قبول نشدم ، هرچی هم رفتم آموزش و پرورش و ... فایده نداشت

خیلی ببخشید ، من اینو میگم | کل لباسام غرق خون بود ، همونجوری رفتم آموزش و پرورش گفتم توروخدا یه کاری واسم کنید

هیشکی من رو حساب نکرد و اصن به حرفام گوش ندادن ، یعنی اگه یه حیوون به جای اون مسئول محترم بود و اون لباس سفید من که در خون قرمز شده بود رو میدید دلش به رحم میومد

باور کنید همکلاسیهام که ترم اول هم توی امتحان قبول نشده بودن الان با پارتی بازی چنان نمره ای گرفتن که نه تنها الان قبول شدن بلکه افتادن ترم اولشون هم پوشیده شده

بچه ها باور کنید حالم خیلی بده

نمیدونم چیکار کنم

به فکر انتخاب رشته دانشگاه باشم یا پاس کردن این درس مزخرف؟

اگه راهکاری دارید بگید

خوشحال میشم

موفق باشید

----------


## aliis

برای چی این قدر نگرانی برادرم؟ منم برای انتخاب رشته مجاز شدم اما به دلیل این که اصلاً امسال درس نخوندم و افسردگی حاد دارم شش کتاب افتادم!!! این که مساله ای نیست.. هم درست رو بخون و در کنارش انتخاب رشته کن.

----------

